# Rucksack stößt auf steilen Trails an den Helm!



## Colliz1000 (11. April 2012)

Hy,
ich wollte Euch mal hier ein Problem schildern, um mal herauszubekommen, ob ich die Einzige bin, die damit Schwierigkeiten hat. 
Ich habe einen Deuter Alpin SL 26. Den klassischen relativ großen Rucksack für Frauen, da ich auch einen sehr kurzen Oberkörper habe. Diesen Rucksack benutze ich halt auch für kleine Touren, da ich auch nur diesen besitze. Wenn ich jetzt auf den Pedalen stehe und steile Abhänge etc. runterfahre, stößt der Rucksack von hinten schon mal an den Helm und schiebt mir diesen ein wenig ins Gesicht. Ist nicht extrem aber schon störend. Da der Rucksack von seinen Maßen ja relativ kurz ist, kann es ja daran eigentlich nicht liegen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich einfach eine falsche Haltung habe.

Kennt Jemand dieses Problem?

Danke für kurze Infos....

LG
Nicole


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. April 2012)

Ja, das Problem kenn ich auch und ich hab den entsprechenden Rucksack verkauft. Kannst du bei deinem Deuter die Träger anders positionieren? Soweit ich die Deuters kenne, geht das nicht. Das ist das geniale an den Vaude Rucksäcken, da kann man das ganze Tragegestell rauf und runterschieben, ohne die Länger der Träger verstellen zu müssen. Kannst du die Träger evtl. näher an den Rucksack bringen, dass er im Schulterbereich enger anliegt? Wenn das alles nicht geht, solltest du dir unbedingt einen anderen Rucksack zulegen, denn das kann saugefährlich werden! Und dann aber nicht einfach bestellen, sondern wirklich im Laden anprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (11. April 2012)

Hallo Nicole!

Wenn ich Dein Benutzerbild sehe, müßte das der Rucksack und Dein Helm sein. Eigentlich kann es dann nur sein, daß Dein Rucksack nicht sehr fest am Körper sitzt und bergab nach oben rutschen kann. Oder Du hast oben im Rucksack sehr viel drin und er bauscht da sehr auf? Eine Jacke quer drauf oder so?

Denn ich fahre ab und zu den Deuter Attack und ein Neck Brace plus FF-Helm und erst da berührt der Helm bergab den Nackenschutz, das Ganze baut wesentlich höher als ein normaler Rucksack und zudem reicht der FF-Helm weiter runter. Bei einer normalen Helm/Rucksackkombi habe ich kein Problem, es sei denn der Rucksack schlackert auf dem Rücken.

Versuch mal Deinen Rucksack mit dem Bauch- und Brustgurt besser zu fixieren, sodaß er nicht auf dem Rücken "rumrutschen" kann.
Vielleicht hilft das.

Falsche Haltung schreibst Du noch. 
Hier mal ein Bild steil runter, Du siehst, da ist zwischen dem tief herunter reichenden Nachttopfhelm und dem Rucksack noch Platz:







Wie ist das bei Dir? Kannst Du mal ein Bild posten?
Grüße!


----------



## scylla (11. April 2012)

Hi Nicole,

ich hab das Problem auch mit dem Deuter Transalpine 26. Mittlerweile habe ich den Rucksack meinem Mann "vererbt" als Tagesrucksack. Der findet ihn prima.
Kommt wohl immer darauf an, ob der Rucksack zur Körpergeometrie des Trägers passt oder nicht.

Ich hatte den Rucksack gekauft für einen PyrenäenX, natürlich nur leer anprobiert, da passte er prima. Im vollen Zustand allerdings rutschte er nur rum auf meinem Rücken, egal wie fest ich ihn angeknallt hatte (teils so fest, dass ich beim Atmen etwas Beklemmung bekam), oder wie ich ihn gepackt hatte. Ich hatte nicht nur das Problem, dass er mir in den Nacken rutschte, sondern auch, dass er sich seitlich verschieben konnte. So hat es mich ein paar mal fast vom Rad gehauen an hohen Stufen, wenn der Rucksack plötzlich entschied, die Richtung zu ändern. Mit 10kg Transalp Gepäck gar nicht so lustig 

Mittlerweile habe ich einen Evoc Freeride Tour (angegeben mit 30l, reales Volumen in Größe S wird aber eher auch so um die 25-26l sein). Der passt mir super, ist auch groß genug, und rutscht keinen mm, ohne dass ich ihn beklemmend eng umschnallen muss. Einzig ein wenig "schwitziger" ist er, aber das ist es mir wert


----------



## Warnschild (11. April 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> Hi Nicole,
> 
> ich hab das Problem auch mit dem Deuter Transalpine 26. Mittlerweile habe ich den Rucksack meinem Mann "vererbt" als Tagesrucksack. Der findet ihn prima.
> Kommt wohl immer darauf an, ob der Rucksack zur Körpergeometrie des Trägers passt oder nicht.
> ...



@Scylla: Du musst aber schon dazu sagen, dass du ziemlich groß bist ;-) 

Nicole meinte ja, sie hat einen sehr kurzen Rücken...


----------



## Colliz1000 (11. April 2012)

Danke für die schnellen hilfreichen Antworten...

@Scylla
Das hört sich genau so an, wie es bei mir auch ist. Ich bin zwar auch relativ groß (1,71 m) habe aber einen sehr schmalen kurzen Oberkörper. Immer wenn ich ihn ziemlich eng schnalle, habe ich den Eindruck, dass ich ersticke, er bewegt sich aber trotzdem hin und her. Vielleicht ist er einfach nichts für mich. Das Problem ist, dass er mich bei normalen Touren eigentlich gar nicht stört und ganz gut sitzt. 

Ich werde auf jeden Fall mal versuchen, die Schnallen anders zu positionieren oder mir im Laden mal einige andere anschauen.....

So ein schönes Foto habe ich leider nicht.......
LG
Nicole


----------



## Warnschild (11. April 2012)

Colliz1000 schrieb:


> Danke für die schnellen hilfreichen Antworten...
> 
> @Scylla
> Das hört sich genau so an, wie es bei mir auch ist. Ich bin zwar auch relativ groß (1,71 m) habe aber einen sehr schmalen kurzen Oberkörper. Immer wenn ich ihn ziemlich eng schnalle, habe ich den Eindruck, dass ich ersticke, er bewegt sich aber trotzdem hin und her. Vielleicht ist er einfach nichts für mich. Das Problem ist, dass er mich bei normalen Touren eigentlich gar nicht stört und ganz gut sitzt.
> ...



Mit deuter habe ich, die ich sowohl sehr kurz bin als auch einen kurzen Rücken habe - und Kurven - sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Von daher kann es gut sein, dass er genau deshalb bei dir weniger gut geeignet ist. 

Den Evoc, den Scylla fährt, könnte ich gar nicht tragen, da er länger ist als mein Rücken. Aber bei ihr sitzt er tatsächlich perfekt, das hab' ich schon live erlebt


----------



## Kato (11. April 2012)

Sorry wenn ich mich da kurz zu Wort melde als Mann 
Bin mit Outdoorsachen stark beschäftigt darum meine Antwort.
Es gibt von vielen Herstellern mittlerweile auch Ladymodelle bei den Rucksäcken. 
Schmäler geschnittene Schultergurtsysteme usw.
Kommt immer auf den jeweiligen Körper an und gute Geschäfte haben auch schon Gewichtssäcke um das Trageverhalten real zu simulieren.
Das ein Deuter Alpin SL 26 an den Helm stößt wundert mich zwar aber bei sehr kurzem Rücken durchaus denkbar.
Da hilft sicher nur das ausprobieren im Geschäft in gebückter Haltung

Ist auch oft ein blöder Kompromiss
Macht man den Rucksack lang und schmal stößt man mit dem Kopf an.
Macht man den Rucksack kurz und breit stößt man mit den Händen an der Seite an.
Macht man den Rucksack kurz und tief pendelt der möglicherweise am Rücken unangenehm herum.


----------



## scylla (11. April 2012)

@Colliz
ich bin 170, hab aber 82cm Schrittlänge, also auch einen nicht ganz so langen Oberkörper. Der Evoc Größe S ist länger als der Transalpine, dafür schmäler und nicht so "kugelförmig" wenn er vollgeknallt ist.
Bei mir ist es einfach ein Problem der Passform, nicht der Rücken- oder Rucksacklänge. Der Deuter konnte sich zu viel auf meinem Rücken bewegen, sprich er saß nie fest genug.


----------



## Colliz1000 (13. April 2012)

@Scylla,
da haben wir ja fast die gleichen Daten. Meine Beine sind nur ein Zentimeter kürzer 
Ich glaube auch, dass das so ähnlich ist wie mit Helmen etc. bei manchen sitzen die Sachen halt und bei manchen nicht. Also werde ich mich mal zu gegebener Zeit umschauen.....
LG
Colli


----------



## scylla (13. April 2012)

Colliz1000 schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch, dass das so ähnlich ist wie mit Helmen etc. bei manchen sitzen die Sachen halt und bei manchen nicht.



Jup, das glaub ich auch.

Mittlerweile würde ich auch einen Rucksack vor dem Kauf unbedingt mal füllen und dann anprobieren. Wie gesagt, der Deuter sitzt bei mir auch einigermaßen gut, wenn er leer ist. Probleme gibt's nur im gefüllten Zustand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (15. August 2012)

Hab das gleiche Problem, mit dem Unterschied, dass es um einen gewöhnlichen Deuter Rucksack geht und keinen SL. Ich kann also auf einen SL ausweichen, sollte das was bringen.

Habe mir den Bike One 20 gekauft, stoße aber ebenfalls mit Helm und Hinterkopf, besonders bei gestreckter Haltung, an den Rucksack. Das lässt sich nur vermeiden, wenn ich den die Gurte etwas löse, aber dann wackelts eben. Nicht Sinn der Sache.

Da hier die Erfahrungen mit den SL Rucksäcken sicherlich ausgeprägter sind und es nicht unwahrscheinlich ist, dass eine(r) einen Vergleich von SL und nicht-SL Version ziehen kann: Sind die SL-Modelle eher unten oder eher oben kürzer?


----------



## Matthias247 (15. August 2012)

Kenne das Problem mit dem Trans Alpine.
Liegt imho dran das der Rucksack nicht bündig mit den Trägern aufhört sondern noch darüber hinaus geht. Das einzige was hilft ist nicht festziehen, so dass er nach unten hängt, aber das ist auch keine echter Alternative. Besser anderen Rucksack für trailreiche Touren.

Den (neuen) Attack 20 hab ich übrigens auch, da sind die Träger bündig mit der Rucksackoberkante und es muss deutlich steiler werden bis es ein Problem gibt. Da das Ding aber extrem schwer ist ists auch nichts für jeden.


----------



## MarkusL (16. August 2012)

Das Problem hat meine Frau mit dem "Trans Alpin 26 SL" auch. Für den Alpencross, wo man den Platz braucht, gibts halt vermutlich keine andere Lösung. Für Kurztrips viel zu groß!
Für Tagestouren reicht ihr auch ein "Race" (der hat auch den kurzen Rücken) und für 2-Tagestouren der "Superbike 14 EXP SL". Da gibts die Probleme nicht.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. August 2012)

Oder auf den Vaude Rucksack mit dem Netzgestell ausweichen, da kann man das nämlich einstellen, wo der Rucksack sitzt. Für mich perfekt! Die Deuter Rucksäcke passen mir nicht so sonderlich, hab nur einen für die Arbeit, weil viel reinpasst. Für MTB-Touren würde er mir zu schlecht sitzen.


----------



## knicksiknacksi (19. August 2012)

@colliz

Genau die selben probleme habe ich mit meinem deuter auch gehabt. Es war unmöglich den in den steileren technischen abfahrten ruhig zu bekommen. Irgendwann hat es mir gelangt und ich habe meinen schitourenrucksack, den ortovox haute route 35genommen und das ist ein unterschied wie tag und nacht. Den gibt es auch in einer frauenversion.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (28. September 2018)

Ich grabe mal diesen alten Thread aus.

Momentan fahre ich auf Trails den Vaude Cluster 10, mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin, allerdings hat der halt keinen Protektor. Ich hatte mir jetzt den Evoc FR Lite in S und M/L bestellt, sowie auch den Ergon Be3, bei allen, sowohl in S, als auch M, stößt der Helm hinten an den Rucksack.
Beim Evoc dachte ich erst, dass der super passt, allerdings wurde es dann bergab derart gefährlich, dass ich die Runde sogar stark verkürzen musste. Sobald es an Steilstücke ging, hatte ich quasi Null "Vorwegblick", sondern konnte nur dahin schauen, wo man ja grade nicht beim Fahren schauen soll. Lustiges Gefühl...nicht.

Die Frage ist, ob jemand mit der Kombi Bell mit abnehmbarem Kinnbügel und zum Beispiel Evoc (oder anderen Marken) keine Probleme hat und wenn ja welches Model das wäre.
Ansonsten würde ich mich halt mal Richtung Protektorenwesten umschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (28. September 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Ich grabe mal diesen alten Thread aus.
> 
> Momentan fahre ich auf Trails den Vaude Cluster 10, mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin, allerdings hat der halt keinen Protektor. Ich hatte mir jetzt den Evoc FR Lite in S und M/L bestellt, sowie auch den Ergon Be3, bei allen, sowohl in S, als auch M, stößt der Helm hinten an den Rucksack.
> Beim Evoc dachte ich erst, dass der super passt, allerdings wurde es dann bergab derart gefährlich, dass ich die Runde sogar stark verkürzen musste. Sobald es an Steilstücke ging, hatte ich quasi Null "Vorwegblick", sondern konnte nur dahin schauen, wo man ja grade nicht beim Fahren schauen soll. Lustiges Gefühl...nicht.
> ...



Wenn der Vaude Cluster einen Einschub hinten hat (für die Trinkblase), kannst du auch einen passenden Protektor separat kaufen und ihn dort einschieben. Halt schauen, dass er nicht verrutscht. Viel anders sind die Protektorenrucksäcke ja auch nicht aufgebaut.

Weste unter dem Rucksack könnte halt recht ungemütlich werden.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (28. September 2018)

Also ich fahr den Bell mit/ohne abnehmbaren Kinnbügel und dazu nen Evoc Trail WMS.
Hab so keine Probleme.
Und dass du bei Steilstücken nicht so weit vorausschauen kannst, wie in der Ebene, sollte eigentlich nicht am Helm liegen, sondern einfach daran, dass du dann den Kopf sehr weit anheben müsstest. Das würdest du in der Ebene auch nicht tun, und je steiler es ist, desto langsamer fährt man (außer du bügelst über alles drüber...) und dann reichen auch 2-3m Vorausschauen, weil du viel mehr Zeit brauchst, um die zurückzulegen, als zum Beispiel beim weniger steilen bergabfahren im höheren Tempo, wo der Blick dann vielleicht 10m vorausschweift...


----------



## lucie (29. September 2018)

Eine Kombi, bei der in Steilstücken der Helm nicht (mehr oder weniger) mit dem Rucksack kollidiert gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht.
Ein wenig wirst Du dich darauf einstellen müssen.
Gerade bei den hinten weit nach unten gezogenen Trailhelmen (mit oder ohne Kinnbügel) würde ich mal behaupten, dass ein Kontakt zum Rucksack sogar eher vorprogramiert ist als bei einem CC-Helm.
Vorausetzung für eine möglichst kollisionsarme, rumpelige, steile Abfahrt ist aber ein gut und straff eingestellter Rucksack, der auch mit ein wenig Überlegung gepackt werden sollte - die schweren Sachen natürlich nach unten. 

Vielleicht auch mal einen Deuter ausprobieren - hatte letztens bei einem gewissen Treffen  ein Gespräch mit einer netten Mitfahrerin, die meine Eindrücke bestätigte - nicht auf jeden Rücken passt ein Evoc, Deuter, Vaude....

Protektor im Rucksack kann man haben, ob er bei jeder Ausfahrt nötig ist, muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Die aktuellen Sas-Tec (o.ä.) sind recht schwer, die Evoc LiteShields dagegen finde ich zwar leicht aber irgendwie windig und brechen schnell (gibt aber ein Crashreplacement bei Evoc).

Also resümierend der Tipp: ausprobieren.  Ich weiss, jetzt bist Du genauso schlau wie vorher, aber leider ist das mit allem so, oder man arrangiert sich eben mit kleineren Unannehmlichkeiten und versucht erst einmal, das Vorhandene richtig an sich anzupassen - sofern es nicht schon passiert ist.


----------



## maidle (29. September 2018)

Mir geht es genauso. Fahre einenEvocFr in XS und bei steilen Stufen schiebt der sich auch immer bis in den Nacken, sodass ich dadurch auch immer ein leichtes Überschlagsgefühl bekomme ( nur das Gefühl). 
Habe mir jetzt die Alpinestars Paragon Weste bestellt, denn dort kann man eine Trinkblase integrieren. Evtl werde ich das im Winter mit einer Hipbag kombinieren, wenn man mehr Zeug dabei hat. Bin mal gespannt wie dass funktioniert....


----------



## Deleted 454842 (29. September 2018)

Ich hatte nicht genau genug geschrieben, was ich meine. Der Helm und Rucksack kollidieren nicht nur, der Rucksack drückt mir massivst in den Nacken und sorgt dafür, dass ich den Kopf gar nicht so bewegen kann, wie ich es müsste. Dh, extreme Unsicherheit bei der Abfahrt.

Das hat dann wenig mit kleinen Unannehmlichkeiten zu tun und ich hab sogar weniger als die 2-3m Sicht, es sei denn ich nehm eine so unnatürlich wie mögliche Kopf/Körperhaltung ein. In der Sekunde, in der ich überhaupt über meinen Rucksack beim Downhill nachdenken muss, ist es ja schon Quatsch. Den Cluster zieh ich an und vergess ihn sofort, erst recht bergab und so sollte es auch sein.

Evoc und Ergon waren beide entsprechend fest verschnürt, hat aber genau nix gebracht.

Der Cluster hat einen Einschub, kann ich mal testen, ob das funktioniert. Ansonsten wäre der Deuter mal einen Versuch wert, bzw. der Evoc Trail.
Im Grunde würde ich schon ungern auf eine Weste ausweichen müssen, speziell bezüglich Sommer, aber wenns nicht anders geht, dann isses halt so.


----------

